# Bowstring for Older PSE



## uncaherb (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a PSE Game Sport Strato Flite with Ser # 376317. How do I measure the bowstring for replacement? The sticker gives draw 30", pull weight 45-60 and cables 850. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

Call PSE. Winner Choice has a good catalog of information about bow strings. Try them but for an older bow Winner Choice might not log such info.


----------



## splitarrow08 (Jun 13, 2009)

check the PSE website they keep good records of that info on there going back quite a ways


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

Here ya go. Find you bow and click on it and it should give you all the info you need. http://tune.pse-archery.com/


----------



## FLDartonGuy (Jul 23, 2008)

On second thought, you might have to call them. what year is the bow? I looked on the list and it goes down to 1991 and didn't see it. Give them a call, they are more than helpful.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*older pse*

Most of those older pse bows used a 35" b-50 tear drop string. You indicated the 850 on the tag on the limb. I'm pretty sure that was a cable tune for the tear drop cables.


----------

